# Turbo Trainer



## Glasgow44 (16 Dec 2016)

Hi there
I’m looking to buy my first turbo trainer. One of my friends has recommended a Cyclops Fluid 2 Winter Training Kit - what are your thoughts on this and has anyone any other recommendations? 
Also – I’ve heard that using a turbo trainer can shred your tyres – is this true?
I’ve got a Specialised Sirrus Sport with Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres and a Giant Defy road bike with Continental Gatorskin Hardshell tyres – are both these bikes suitable for using on a turbo trainer?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## S-Express (16 Dec 2016)

There are many turbos on the market and the majority are perfectly functional - the main issue is the kind of use you want out of it and how much you want to spend.

Assuming correct setup and usage, a turbo will not shred tyres - that's a bit of an old wives tale. Either of the bikes you mention should be ok for use on a turbo, although the Marathon will probably create quite a lot of tyre noise on the roller. Assuming your turbo takes a QR fitting, then any bike with QRs will fit.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2016)

Glasgow44 said:


> Hi there
> I’m looking to buy my first turbo trainer..... what are your thoughts on this and has anyone any other recommendations?.....
> I’ve got a Specialised Sirrus Sport with Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres and a Giant Defy road bike with Continental Gatorskin Hardshell tyres – are both these bikes suitable for using on a turbo trainer?
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Thoughts..... Don't do it! Sounds like you have two nice bikes there, get out and enjoy riding them.


----------



## Glasgow44 (16 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Thoughts..... Don't do it! Sounds like you have two nice bikes there, get out and enjoy riding them.


 
I want to, I really do but I'm thinking of what to do in the bad weather!


----------



## S-Express (16 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Thoughts..... Don't do it!



Nice to see people getting their pointless comments in early...


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2016)

S-Express said:


> Nice to see people getting their pointless comments in early...


Pointless how?
I'm sure a turbo or rollers might work for a small number of cyclists that are very committed to a training regime or maybe even just enjoy it , but how many people buy the kit and then hide it away under the bed to gather dust or sell it on once they come to their senses and realise what the hell were they thinking!


----------



## Venod (16 Dec 2016)

I would recommend a direct drive trainer, depending on model they are usually quieter than a rear wheel one, make sure you get a smart one so the resistance can be controlled via computer/tablet/phone/garmin. I have a Tacx Neo a fantastic bit of kit but expensive, other brands are available.


http://turbobiketrainer.com/direct-drive-indoor-turbo-trainers/


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2016)

Anyway, getting back to the OP. Bad weather is not actually that bad. Admittedly, no one likes setting off in the rain (although even that isn't too bad if you have the right gear) but getting caught in the odd shower isn't the end of the world and how many days are we realistically going to lose due to snow?
I cycle commute all year round about 3 days a week typically and those days are not dictated by weather but by family commitments. I think a fair estimate would be that I only get rained on for perhaps 10-15% of those days despite living in sunny Manchester. I do get really caught out sometimes though and arrive home feeling like a drowned rat (soggy underpants and squelchy shoes) 3-4 times a year but on the whole it isn't too bad and fear of the weather is much worse than the weather itself.
Save the money you would spend on the turbo and perhaps buy some overshoes and a decent jacket.


----------



## S-Express (16 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> *Anyway, getting back to the OP*. Bad weather is not actually that bad. Admittedly, no one likes setting off in the rain (although even that isn't too bad if you have the right gear) but getting caught in the odd shower isn't the end of the world and how many days are we realistically going to lose due to snow?
> I cycle commute all year round about 3 days a week typically and those days are not dictated by weather but by family commitments. I think a fair estimate would be that I only get rained on for perhaps 10-15% of those days despite living in sunny Manchester. I do get really caught out sometimes though and arrive home feeling like a drowned rat (soggy underpants and squelchy shoes) 3-4 times a year but on the whole it isn't too bad and fear of the weather is much worse than the weather itself.
> Save the money you would spend on the turbo and perhaps buy some overshoes and a decent jacket.



Mate - none of that has anything whatsoever to do with the OP. He was asking for turbo trainer buying advice, not a weather report in Manchester, FFS.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2016)

S-Express said:


> Mate - none of that has anything whatsoever to do with the OP. He was asking for turbo trainer buying advice, not a weather report in Manchester, FFS.


Do you actually read what anyone posts or just keep typing whatever you are thinking regardless?


Glasgow44 said:


> I’m looking to buy my first turbo trainer.... what are your thoughts on this.





Glasgow44 said:


> I want to, I really do but I'm thinking of what to do in the bad weather!


EDIT: We are both making valid points. Just because you don't agree with my view does not make me wrong!


----------



## S-Express (16 Dec 2016)

I think it's you who is not reading. Like I said - he's asking for buying advice - not a weather forecast. Maybe just stop posting unless you have anything useful to add to the question posed?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2016)

@Glasgow44 I don't really need to say anymore on the subject now. S-express has proven my points, don't buy a trainer or you too could end up as bitter, angry and argumentative as he is.....


----------



## Dishy (16 Dec 2016)

I just got a tacx flow smart trainer, good for the money and runs with zwift and bkool got mine as by time i finish work its dark so can go on turbo when kids go bed


----------



## AlanW (16 Dec 2016)

There is a miss conception by some that using a turbo trainer is boring. Well yes once up on a time that was indeed the case. However, with the likes of Zwift, TrainerRoad plus many more programmes becoming ever more popular and also becoming very advanced, turbo training has certainly bought about a whole new world of training. 
Its more than just training in some aspects as well now, with virtual club rides on Zwift for example most nights. Plus all the challenges, a bit like Strava I guess it makes you want to take part and get involved.
Trainers have also taken on a whole new dimension over the last twelve months as well, with direct drive options becoming more available all the time, but at a cost!
My recommendation would be and whatever make you finally decide on, make sure that it is a "Smart" one, you will then be able to join in and get totally immersed in the virtual world of turbo training. As a pointer, maybe look at the Tacx Vortex, a superb "Smart" trainer for the money.
I also have a Tacx Neo, its total immersion in the virtual world and the delights that it brings, in fact I might never ride outside again......


----------



## S-Express (16 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> @Glasgow44 I don't really need to say anymore on the subject now. S-express has proven my points, don't buy a trainer or you too could end up as bitter, angry and argumentative as he is.....



Pipe down, you pointless individual. The forum for those who don't want to train is here - http://www.floristnews.co.uk/ - meanwhile, please allow those who want to talk seriously about indoor training to go about their business without being molested by the _'wah, wah, I don't like turbos'_ brigade.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2016)

S-Express said:


> Pipe down, you pointless individual. The forum for those who don't want to train is here - http://www.floristnews.co.uk/ - meanwhile, please allow those who want to talk seriously about indoor training to go about their business without being molested by the _'wah, wah, I don't like turbos'_ brigade.


*MOD NOTE
*
@I like Skol post was not out of context with the OP he was merely giving an alternative view which everyone on here is entitled to do plus Glasgow44 second post said his concern was about what to do in the bad weather.

Also derogatory remarks about other members will not be tolerated. You reported the post so let's the mods deal with it.



So if anyone needs to "pipe down" it's you on this occasion.


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2016)

S-Express said:


> But I wouldn't expect you to understand that


He just wouldn't let it lie


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I cycle commute all year round about 3 days a week typically and those days are not dictated by weather but by family commitments. I think a fair estimate would be that I only get rained on for perhaps 10-15% of those days despite living in sunny Manchester. I do get really caught out sometimes though and arrive home feeling like a drowned rat (soggy underpants and squelchy shoes) 3-4 times a year but on the whole it isn't too bad and fear of the weather is much worse than the weather itself.


I was a student in Manchester and used to walk to (and from) the university from my flat. I used to go home for lunch 4 days a week and the other day was a half day. It was a 1.5 mile walk. So that is approximately 3 (years) x 30 (academic weeks a year) x 18 (1.5 mile walks a week). I only got soaked a handful of times in those 1,500+ walks! So Manchester may be a soggy city, but it isn't THAT soggy at the times I used to be out and about which were normal commuting times and lunch times.

PS I have now read further on in the thread and observed what happened next!  I got what you were saying and was following on from that.

As for turbo trainers ... I have a Tacx in my kitchen with a bike permanently attached and will be using that whenever I don't like the look of the weather!


----------



## Stephenite (19 Dec 2016)

Dishy said:


> I just got a tacx flow smart trainer, good for the money and runs with zwift and bkool got mine as by time i finish work its dark so can go on turbo when kids go bed


That's what I want!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Dec 2016)

Cut out the hassle in the middle and buy a Wahoo Kickr or Tacx Neo w/ cassette of your choosing.

You'll not regret it


----------



## Arsen Gere (20 Dec 2016)

I had a cyclops fluid trainer for about 20 years before the seals gave up. I use a Jet Black gel type one now.
I see nothing wrong with your choice. The fluid/gel type trainers tend to mimic road riding better than pure mag ones. The load on a mag is linear - like climbing a hill and the others are more like riding against a wind which increases non-linearly. 
I know from using pedal based power meters and a speedo on the back wheel, my Jet Black is within 1mph of the road.
If you are serious about being fit then they are ideal. Look round your local area and see if there any clubs running turbo sessions. I ran them over the winter in the northeast for 5 years. Our other coaches have taken over and run them now. But there are at least two sessions a week by different clubs I know of. I think I posted something on this a long time ago with respect to setting it up properly. A good setup helps keep you motivated. Most people lose interest when they don't see a point in what they are doing. 
My turbo also doubles up as my workshop stand. I can adjust the gears with a bit of load on the back wheel to get things right.
I used the turbo last winter to help me take the English national duathlon title, so they have their use at all levels.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2016)

Just been reading the '3 worst bike related purchases' thread and it reminded me of this topic due to the multiple mentions of turbo trainers 

Just for balance, I have skimmed through the longer and opposite thread '3 best purchases' and despite currently having approx double the posts I didn't spot a single mention of a trainer!

Certainly makes you think......


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Just been reading the '3 worst bike related purchases' thread and it reminded me of this topic due to the multiple mentions of turbo trainers
> 
> Just for balance, I have skimmed through the longer and opposite thread '3 best purchases' and despite currently having approx double the posts I didn't spot a single mention of a trainer!
> 
> Certainly makes you think......


Rectified that, for the sake of balance of course


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Rectified that, for the sake of balance of course


That will be me proven wrong then.....


----------



## S-Express (23 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Just been reading the '3 worst bike related purchases' thread and it reminded me of this topic due to the multiple mentions of turbo trainers
> 
> Just for balance, I have skimmed through the longer and opposite thread '3 best purchases' and despite currently having approx double the posts I didn't spot a single mention of a trainer!
> 
> Certainly makes you think......


So, a forum largely made up of 'leisure riders' doesn't like turbos - who knew?

The main thing is that those interested in performance /improvement know what they are for.


----------



## Doug. (23 Dec 2016)

I have just bought a Turbo Trainer via e.bay.
The cheapest model and it cost about £45.
It is remarkably similar to the Decathlon equivalent.
I don't like riding in the wet and cold so I keep it in an out buiding with a spare cycle fixed to it. .
Turbo training is not a lot of fun but it does seem affective, as I am tired after a 20 min ride, hope to increase the amount of time of training.
I'm afraid that the main necessity is willpower to keep going.
I'm sure given the above, one will be more "cycle fit" come the good weather.
I have also mounted a spare cycle computer driven of the rear wheel, just so I don't cheat on time and distance
The front wheel remaining stationary.
The above are my findings and opinion and I really do not wish to argue about Turbo Trainers.
I would encourage a keen cyclist to buy one.


.


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2017)

I bought a second hand one from a CC member in Halifax.I love it.At the moment it is set up in the Conservatory,but cannot get to it for the Xmas tree and telly.So next week will be the first visit 2017.Boring not a chance.Boring i will tell you what is boring ,sorting letters to a 48 box fitting,night after night after night.


----------



## uclown2002 (3 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> I bought a second hand one from a CC member in Halifax.I love it.*At the moment it is set up in the Conservatory,but cannot get to it for the Xmas tree and telly*.So next week will be the first visit 2017.Boring not a chance.Boring i will tell you what is boring ,sorting letters to a 48 box fitting,night after night after night.


 
Still 356 days to xmas; got your tree up a bit soon haven't you?


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2017)

I went down the SMART Trainer route as I hate riding in the garage, but Zwift makes the time pass quickly. Just done a quick 20 miler with a big group. Unfortunately, it's a necessity for me trying to get fit again. I wasn't allowed out on a moving bike for a while.

Personally, commuting is one of the best ways to keep fit, but people kept driving cars into me.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2017)

How odd it is that some people get bored with the turbo, but the same people may not get bored watching tv or listening to music, but put either together with the turbo and boredom wins.


----------



## WelshJon (3 Jan 2017)

I have a simple turbo and a Garmin 520 for all my data. I love the idea of training In specific heart rate zones and / or specific cadence's. Can't always do this on the road. Tend to follow the GCN training videos and enjoying it to supplement my road riding.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> He just wouldn't let it lie


Wouln't let it lie!


----------



## r04DiE (3 Jan 2017)

I like Skol said:


> ... fear of the weather is much worse than the weather itself.


I agree, its not as bad as you'd think and it doesn't rain as much as you'd think. But the turbo has its uses, especially if you're busy with your family. It can introduce you to a whole new world of (virtual) riding and training.


----------



## rivers (4 Jan 2017)

I just received a turbo trainer (just a cheap one from Halfords) for Christmas. I'm not getting out on my bike as much as I would like at the moment, so it's handy to have. I just keep it in the spare room next to my wife's pilates equipment. Sometimes, we work out together (her doing some pilates, me on the turbo), and other times, I put a film on and watch it while on the turbo. The British Cycling website has a bunch of different workouts. And now that the holidays are over, I'll be headed back to club turbo sessions once a week.


----------

